# Advice on progressing



## Rorschach (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello all!
I'm new to the forum, i've been reading a bit trying to find some advice that would fit me, but i haven't. Sorry if there's something out there but i've missed it.

I'm going snowboarding for the first time in about three years, last time i went i could go on red runs easily, could do a few ollies and go on some of the easy boxes in the park, i could also ride switch "ok" (not great). My main goal to this week i'll be enjoying in the snow would be to ride some powder and try to rotate 180s or 360s and maybe try some butters. 
I'll be boarding for a week, so it's not too long... My main questions would be: should I focus on just one thing? 
should i take a lesson to refresh the level i had?
i've been watching the snowprofessor videos on youtube and i think they're great... i was thinking on practicing like that for the first half of the day and then ride normally the rest...

I think i'll have to start over, since i didn't have a great level when i went last time, and maybe the goals i'm setting are too unrealistic.......?

any advice will be most welcome!

cheers!


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Rorschach said:


> i could go on red runs easily


Not sure if its just me but red usually means danger and do not cross.

But I'd say just have fun and dont think too much into it for the first time back.

My 2 cents


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

not specific advice here but generalizations. Usually when someone has done a sport and taken time off it comes back fairly quickly. Of course age, skill, skill level you were at before leaving are all factors. 
So since your did not say let assume you were a solid rider before your 3 year break. I would bet after the first day of getting used to it agian, your skill will start to kick in. After day 2 you will probably be pretty comfortable on the board.
After day 3 you'll be done, your body will be so sore from riding you will probably need a day break.

Hope you enjoy the trip and the skill should come back to a level that you will enjoy your self a lot. Maybe not park but general mountain riding


----------



## kushman (Jul 21, 2012)

Having rode for about 10 years pretty regularly before taking a 3 season hiatus I found that it only took me a run or two before I was back in the saddle. It seems to me that snowboarding is a lot like riding a bike, it's just one of those things that you don't really forget how to do since most of it is muscle memory. Now your case it may be a little bit different from mine, riding for 10 years gave me plenty of time to remember, but I think that after a warm up run or two you'll be surprised how much of it just comes right back and you'll pretty much be right back to where you left off.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 30, 2012)

hey! thanks for the comments...

I was thinking it could be like riding a bike. I've been also doing a bit of longboarding, that... while still different, it has some similarities!

I really can't wait to go, i'm very anxious!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

What was your skill level like before? If you had good form, could link turns properly and generally ride you will pick it right back up after a couple runs. It is just like a bicycle. 

Most of snowboarding is programming your muscle-memory, and once you manage to do this your brain really doesn't forget.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 30, 2012)

I think i was at an intermediate level... i could link turns and stuff (i describe a bit more on my first post)

i'm also getting a gopro camera! so, will make a few vids...


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

I agree with Snowolf. Spend the first day or so getting back in the swing of things first to see how much you remember. After that you can start focusing down on what you want to learn.

Personally, I'm a big fan of focusing on one new technique at a time, especially in the early stages of freestyle. Repetition in a short period of time + focus on one specific movement/skill is the quickest way to get that muscle memory to memorise new techniques.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 30, 2012)

That advice about lessons is really good! will have it in mind.

regarding "one technique at a time", i was planning just that, going after one skill at a given period. I was planning on splitting my day in 2 or 3, and using each slot to practice the different skills i wanted to develop. If you do all at the same time you probably end up falling way too much, getting very tired and not achieving much!


----------

